# Great new vid series on SnowboarderMag: United Slopes of America



## MVNY (Apr 18, 2011)

This is awesome stuff!!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

I watched a few of these and they are pretty good..


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

MVNY said:


> This is awesome stuff!!
> 
> Thanks for sharing!


Nw, totally agree and feels it touches the core and soul of what we love about this. Can't wait to see the rest.


----------



## emt.elikahan (Mar 12, 2014)

Wow! This is awesome. I really like these..


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

Newest epi:








*again, for those who can't play via Youtube tags

https://youtu.be/awF-Bx4uJuk


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

They need to stop talking about bachelor. Since i moved here its been non stop on snowboard mags and social media. 

The videos are alright. Maybe im feeling cynical but they need less narration and more snowboarding. 

I think im goung to take mid dec through april off again this year though. Too much snowboarding to be done and too little time. Hope we have another good year.


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

Argo said:


> They need to stop talking about bachelor. Since i moved here its been non stop on snowboard mags and social media.
> 
> The videos are alright. Maybe im feeling cynical but they need less narration and more snowboarding.
> 
> I think im goung to take mid dec through april off again this year though. Too much snowboarding to be done and too little time. Hope we have another good year.


haha, maybe just a touch cynical. And I like the narration aspect of it, personally. Kinda makes me feel like I'm there with them. But of course, never hurts to have more shredding.

And loll, so many great pro riders are coming out of Bach and with such awesome pow conditions you guys consistently get, it was inevitable to get more exposure.

And break for 4 months?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

GDimac said:


> haha, maybe just a touch cynical. And I like the narration aspect of it, personally. Kinda makes me feel like I'm there with them. But of course, never hurts to have more shredding.
> 
> And loll, so many great pro riders are coming out of Bach and with such awesome pow conditions you guys consistently get, it was inevitable to get more exposure.
> 
> And break for 4 months?


Take off work and snowboard for the winter


----------



## emt.elikahan (Mar 12, 2014)

Argo said:


> Take off work and snowboard for the winter


That's awesome. How do you do that/ what do you do? (if you don't mind me asking...)


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

emt.elikahan said:


> That's awesome. How do you do that/ what do you do? (if you don't mind me asking...)


Male prostitution with a side of meth dealing...


----------



## emt.elikahan (Mar 12, 2014)

Argo said:


> Male prostitution with a side of meth dealing...


lol, nice. not sure why you'd need to take off for the season though.. seems manageable.. then again what do i know...


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

emt.elikahan said:


> lol, nice. not sure why you'd need to take off for the season though.. seems manageable.. then again what do i know...


Oh, real answer, I'm a nurse and Work as a "traveller"....:nerd:


----------



## emt.elikahan (Mar 12, 2014)

Argo said:


> Oh, real answer, I'm a nurse and Work as a "traveller"....:nerd:


Travelling nurse? that's awesome. My wife is a nurse and told me about the whole travelling nurse gig when one started working on her unit a lil while back.. the first thing i thought about when she told me that was snowboarding... but i was one semester away from getting my engineering degree.. now i gotta figure out how to become a travelling engineer...


----------

